# Quit



## Ariel (Sep 9, 2014)

I quit my job today.  Didn't give two weeks notice, didn't rage and storm out.  I just printed the letter, sent it to the owners and manager, told my co-workers and left when my day was up.


----------



## InstituteMan (Sep 9, 2014)

Good for you. I should have quit my last job years sooner than I did.


----------



## Plasticweld (Sep 9, 2014)

My first thought as an employer... someone who has had more than one or two employees quit in similar fashions.  They were for the most part all back working in a day or two.  Just this past week I had a truck driver tell me what he wasn't going to do, from now on. I told him that was fine and that he was done, I was not sure what he thought I was going to do.  He spent three days looking for a new job.  When he found out, that it was pretty hard to find anyone who was paying what I was paying with the benefits he called and asked if he could have his job back, and he would let me run the company.    I took him back, this has happened more than once with different employees over the years.   Given the description of how you left I am pretty sure your employer is not convinced your really done. 


To make it real, a temper tantrum is always good for effect.  Insult the boss and all of your co-workers, tip your desk over.  Steal some stuff on the way out.  This re-assures us that you mean it.  We are after all not that bright as a species


----------



## Gofa (Sep 9, 2014)

Ive always liked an exit interview
as an employer it allows you to know stuff you can fix
as an employee its good to get the closure of why 
when i was younger i did not treat my superiors as people rather as authority figures which actually is counterproductive
Mind you any one who wants authority in the work place to me should not have it.  Those than don't want it are the best to wield it

i would go see the owner and tell them how when and why if not just in a letter. Its a courtesy and they are human

if they are bad people then definitely don't take this advice


----------



## Fivetide (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm buggered because I work with my best friend, but I have quit jobs before so I understand how you feel. I may even have been sacked the odd time as well.


----------



## J Anfinson (Sep 9, 2014)

I've burned a lot of bridges over the years, especially as a teenager. The one thing I've learned about it is, it's not a great idea unless they actually deserve the inconvenience, and unless you really deserve better than how they treated you. Hopefully everything will turn out okay for you and you'll find an even better opportunity.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 9, 2014)

I remember when I called into the truck stop I worked as a cook at in my tiny ass college town. It was a Sunday morning, their busiest day, and I refused. I had worked there 8 months, got paid nearly nothing to smell like sweat and grease, and worked elbow to elbow with ex, and soon-to-be-again convicts. I learned more about meth in those days than you can imagine, and despite an offer, I never touched the stuff. I just called them and said I was done. That was that.


----------



## Pandora (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm sorry, reading I had a sad reaction to your news. I hope it feels good like a load off. I hope it feels right like the open road. Good thoughts and wishes amsawtell.


----------



## Wahlabilly66 (Sep 10, 2014)

I had twenty years of solid employment as a high flier, then I made a couple of bad job moves and met some awful people. It seems that it a real luck of the draw as to whether one ends up working with decent people, or people that you gel with. I always thought that I could change every situation for the better, but now I believe that in some situations it is better to cut ones losses as soon as you know in your heart that it is not right, but try to do it leaving oneself in the best possible light if possible for the sake of references.
good luck!


----------



## dither (Sep 10, 2014)

I'd love to quit my job.
No rant.
Just phone the boss's number, i know i'd get the secretary, and give her the message, good luck and good bye.
But it pays my way.

- - - Updated - - -



Wahlabilly66 said:


> I had twenty years of solid employment as a high flier, then I made a couple of bad job moves and met some awful people. It seems that it a real luck of the draw as to whether one ends up working with decent people, or people that you gel with. I always thought that I could change every situation for the better, but now I believe that in some situations it is better to cut ones losses as soon as you know in your heart that it is not right, but try to do it leaving oneself in the best possible light if possible for the sake of references.
> good luck!



Agree.


----------



## midnightpoet (Sep 10, 2014)

On my major career jobs, I retired from both; however, I've had some experiences with part-time jobs I've taken to make ends meet when my regular job wasn't cutting it.  Three different jobs I was fired because I had the temerity to ask for something different.  Two were grocery stores where I was a bag boy.  I asked to go to stocking on both of them.  I was gone within a week.  Another was a factory job and it was too damn loud so I asked if I could apply for an office job.  Gone.  The jobs I kept for a while (except for the one just out of college) involved a well-developed circle of contacts.  Hope you have good luck, amsawtell.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2014)

> I quit my job today, and left when my day was up.


 That's it? Is this a test? A new game? "_What led to Amsaw's quitting?" _How many words?


----------



## Fivetide (Sep 10, 2014)

Kevin said:


> That's it? Is this a test? A new game? "_What led to Amsaw's quitting?" _How many words?



possibilities are :

1. Her boss was really a vampire
2. They sold the office roof
3 They asked if she could work from home and the whole company moved into her house.
4 Dress down friday was actually the boss bollocking everyone at the end of the week.
5 They hid some plutnium in her desk drawer as a joke
6 Noone slept with anyone at the christmas party
7 The anual bonus was a vacation in Beirut


----------



## Ariel (Sep 10, 2014)

I would rather gouge my eyes out than work for that company again.  

I dealt with latent sexism, being hit on constantly, a wishy-washy boss who would tell me one week to do something one way then yell at me for doing it that way the next week, a co-worker (who was supposed to be my relief) that was consistently late and never got reprimanded--when I would say something about it I was accused of being racist (my brother was mixed and my childhood babysitters were all black ladies), and an unbelievablely heavy workload (and was told to more or less suck it up when I asked for help).  I had the letter typed up and ready to go for four months before my boss decided to yell at me for something I didn't do in front of a customer.  I have had to deal with a bad work environment for a long time.

I decided to handle it maturely instead of going off the deep end.  Trust me, I'm sure this got through--loud and clear.


----------



## J Anfinson (Sep 10, 2014)

I would say they deserved the inconvenience then


----------



## thepancreas11 (Sep 10, 2014)

I had a boss that had no boundaries once. The week after I took the job, the girl training me to be her replacement told me that the job had two rules:

1. Show no ambition. The more effort you put in, the more he will dump on your plate until he finds you've collapsed under the weight.
2. Establish dominance. Let him know that you mean exactly what you say when you say it, and never allow him to back you into a corner.

As much as that job really ground my gears, to put it politely, and as much as my last week included a full out shouting session with my boss about how I had been basically abused for little pay for a couple of years, I look back on that job happily. That is, seeing it in the rearview mirror really takes a load off my back when I think I've had a hard week.

I realize that you don't feel it now, but knowing that a job like that exists will make things so much easier in the end. Yes, you might have lined something up beforehand, but you'll realize eventually what makes you happy and pursue that instead of rationalizing why you should stay employed in an environment that punishes you for being yourself. You seem like a generally kind person, and one willing to work hard given that you've judged at least one competition to my knowledge. Someone will come to appreciate these talents, and on that day, you might send a card to you're old work, floral and gentle looking, and on the inside, you can draw a hand with only one finger standing. I'll let you choose which one.


----------



## Fivetide (Sep 10, 2014)

Good for you girl! I’d have set the fire alarm off on the way out.. although not if there’s sprinklers..
  I got one of my worse bosses back buy getting my car valeted on his expenses card that he had given me to fill the pool car up to do an offsite job. The valeting company are really good and put all the useful things they find in a box with their logo on. So I went to the local charity shop and asked them for some used underwear, after I’d been beaten out of the premises with some nasty looking walking canes, and had explained my devious plan to the police officer, who I must say was impressed and wrote all the details down, including my name and address for some reason. I then asked a friend if she could supply me with some, this time I explained the plan first, she agreed but only if they were washed and ironed, and nobody saw me leave the house with them. And I placed them in the valet box and mailed it to his house with the polite insert, saying “here are some items we found whilst valeting your car” etc etc. I never found out if my plan had worked but at least I felt slightly better afterwards.


----------



## escorial (Sep 11, 2014)

well done for staying calm on the outside..i always admire that


----------



## Morkonan (Sep 11, 2014)

Just a note: Whenever I had an employee hand me their "Two Weeks" notice, I never gave them two weeks. Sure, they got two-weeks worth of pay, I'm not a jerk. But, they were told to pack up that very minute and that they would still be getting their two-weeks pay + whatever. Why? As an employer, you just don't keep someone around who honestly does not want to be there and who may not like the company or who may have issues and is looking to blame someone for them. It's just not good management sense.

The lesson is that if you're going to quit and you have no reason to believe that your management/coworkers are going to try to "set you up" for something or do something nasty to you as a result, then just hand in your two-weeks notice and return to your desk. They'll probably have you cleaning it out by the end of the day and tell you not to bother reporting for work. But, they probably won't fire you. They'll just give you your two-weeks pay, since it may turn out cheaper for them to do so considering their yearly unemployment insurance estimates. (You don't get benefits if you "quit." But, you have a chance of getting them if you're "fired" and, if you do, that could increase their Unemployment Insurance costs.  )

I've walked out on only one job and that was my first real job. The rest I "quit with notice." My first job was putting up fences... Working in 100+ (F) heat, glaring Sun, primarily using hand tools to dig post-holes with, having to pick up everyone at oh-dark-early every morning... And, my paycheck was always late. When my paycheck was over two-weeks late, just like everyone else's, I phoned in and told 'em to keep it. Since then, I've only had one job (a government one) that actually kept me on in my same capacity until my termination date. (Admittedly, I haven't worked as many different jobs as some, though.)


----------



## Miles-Kirk (Sep 11, 2014)

I wish I could quit my job, but it is way too easy for a pretty decent amount of pay. I don't think I would have the balls to leave without doing my notice weeks though. I have had to work overtime before because people have left the other employees in the shitter.


----------



## Ariel (Sep 11, 2014)

1) I had quit working for the same company under the same manager once before and he turned my two weeks into over a month.

2) After six months he asked me to come back.

3) There was already someone trained to take my place.

Sure not everything I did will be done te way I did it but it will be done.  They'll have to iron out the rough patches on their own.


----------



## bookmasta (Sep 11, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> I would rather gouge my eyes out than work for that company again.
> 
> I dealt with latent sexism, being hit on constantly, a wishy-washy boss who would tell me one week to do something one way then yell at me for doing it that way the next week, a co-worker (who was supposed to be my relief) that was consistently late and never got reprimanded--when I would say something about it I was accused of being racist (my brother was mixed and my childhood babysitters were all black ladies), and an unbelievablely heavy workload (and was told to more or less suck it up when I asked for help).  I had the letter typed up and ready to go for four months before my boss decided to yell at me for something I didn't do in front of a customer.  I have had to deal with a bad work environment for a long time.
> 
> I decided to handle it maturely instead of going off the deep end.  Trust me, I'm sure this got through--loud and clear.



I know there are some users giving you flack for quitting your job, but sometimes, when it comes to companies like the one you mentioned, some bridges are meant to be burned.


----------



## Greimour (Sep 12, 2014)

I've had a lot of jobs. FAR too many for the amount of years involved. Some have been great and others ... the opposite. I was always proud of the fact I left well though. I would hand in a notice and work to the end of it. Silently and diligently. People would realize I am leaving and approach me more. They would be kinder and almost make me want to stay. Sometimes I didn't want to leave at all but had to for whatever reason and the notice was a regretful choice.

However.

I once worked for a company who handles overnight deliveries (nightfreight) ... I was in the warehouse stocking lorries, etc. for the overnight run. I had been working there quite a while but the supervisor was a an extremely annoying woman. She did no work, ordered everyone around and if the boss was in, she sat in the fork lift truck and did all her work on that. (FLT work was rarely needed)

9/10 nights she worked on the FLT she crashed it. I seen her crash the FLT or fall off the back of a lorry twelve times in two weeks. I only worked 8 days during those 2 weeks!

Anyway...

My shift started 6pm, finished 6am...the time was 3am. All our work was finished, the warehouse cleaned, the trash cleared and the yard cleaned where the lorries park. It was middle of winter with every shutter open and bloody freezing. We had literally nothing left to do to stay warm. I did the most obvious thing in the world.

I put my hands in my pockets.

Supervisor: "You, boy."_ Boy? I am probably older than you... _"Take your hands out of your pocket."

*I do as I am told."

Colleague: "Easy for her to say snuggled in the office whenever no work is in. They have heating up there." (I shrug)

4am comes, "We have a wagon coming in at 5, you will have to get it done fast."

Colleague: "We do them all fast, that's why we have no work left. What's the rush though?"

Super: "It's the last one. Never mind that though just do as I f'ing tell you." (I didn't notice, but I had at this point put my hands back in my pocket) "Didn't I tell you to take ya F'ING HANDS OUT of that F'ING pocket!?"

Me: "Was that necessary? Did it make you feel better?"

Super: "Hands. NOW!"

Me: "How about this. You provide gloves in accordance to the Health and Safety at work Regulations act 1992, or I keep my hands in my pockets until there is work to be done."

Super: "How about I send you home without pay."

Me: "How about I sue the company for breach of HASAWA, unfair dismissal, inadequate training and failure to pay wages. If I told HSE the work conditions for this place you would be shut down in a week."

Super: "Who do you think you're talking to?"

Me: "I never learned your name."

Super: "A verbal warning then seeing as you love the rules so much. Hands out of pockets or go home and don't come back."

Me: "And my wages?"

Super: "You'll be paid for the entire shift."

Me: "Cya."

And I left.

That's the second worst one I have memory of. I never went back. I was working again (had a job to go to at a diff company) within the hour. I started a 6am (12hour shift!) at a factory just under 2 hours after I walked out of Nightfreight. I loved agencies back then and that agency loved me. I bailed them out of so many emergency vacancies they couldn't fill. Like that factory after just working 10ish hours of a  12hr shift at the warehouse. ^_^



Point is!!!

Some jobs just aren't worth it. Life is far too valuable to waste on a job you can't stand. Life might be hard without a job, but it's swings and round-a-bouts. Being trapped in work you hate can be worse than being a bum on the street. It's all about priorities and responsibilities. The first priority to life (if you want it to have meaning) is to live!

Good luck finding new work... and way to go. <3


----------



## Ariel (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you, everyone, for your support and opinions.  We'll have to tighten our belts and really need to go over our budget by we'll make it.  I'm giving our house a well-needed deep clean before I really buckle down and search (doesn't mean I'm not going over my résumé and applying where I can).


----------



## want2learn (Sep 15, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> I quit my job today.  Didn't give two weeks notice, didn't rage and storm out.  I just printed the letter, sent it to the owners and manager, told my co-workers and left when my day was up.



Good for you I always wondered what that felt like, perhaps you can share a bit of the insights ?
Also what happenes if you do not give their so called 2 weeks notice ?


----------



## Pandora (Sep 15, 2014)

Unless an employee could prove wrong doing on the part of employer they will not receive unemployment benefits. The employee may not receive their benefit package either. Most employers have employee handbooks stating their policies. Many employers don't require an employee to work the two week notice if they can cover that employee somehow, perhaps another employee, themselves or a quick hire. It all really comes down to the relationship, animosity, respect. I think for an employer it is rare to be surprised by someone quitting, kind of see it coming. Far more common for an employee to be surprised by a lay off or even a firing. It is really hard to let someone go, much harder than an employee ever knows.


----------



## Ariel (Sep 15, 2014)

As to how it felt: great.  What doesn't feel so great is that it seems like everyone is trying to encourage me to go back.  I am done with that part of my life and I'm looking forward to doing something new.

As much as I care for the people I worked for/with I do not need the troubles I dealt with there.  I really don't think my leaving was a hardship for the company as there was already someone to take my place.  I asked the guy if he was ready that day and gave him my keys when I left.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 15, 2014)

There are those who are in charge are just not very good at dealing with others. They think they are. In some cases it seems to work, as a business model. In others, they plow the airliner into the mountain. Taking one's self out of a toxic situation is healthy. That's my opinion.


----------



## Ariel (Sep 15, 2014)

I knew my former manager's ex-wife.  She trained me for my job.  She left both the job and him because he didn't listen.  And he doesn't listen--not if you're female.  Yes, it was a male-dominated field but that does not entitle anyone to ignore someone because of their gender.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 15, 2014)

Go with what you know, right? Red flag's a red flag.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Sep 17, 2014)

I helped run a small restaurant before. Yeah, most of the kids didn't know how to work yet and just burned out, but for the most part, I don't blame most for quitting. It's a hard field, especially if you're a lowly dishwasher or run tables. If it's not for you, don't force something that doesn't jive. So, good on you, Sam. Sometimes the work environment is toxic and people endure it for a paycheck, too afraid to look elsewhere. 

Culinary is strange field though. We know the work and pay is crap, but there's usually a good atmosphere in the kitchen. Lots of inappropriate jokes, lots of ball breaking, but usually in good humor. There cannot be weakness in the front staff, kitchen or management, or the shift becomes a nightmare with a dining room filled with hungry people. We used to have a manager that would freak out aggressively every time we got busy. You gotta lead the front proactively, coordinate with the kitchen, try to prevent overbookings and smooth out the service. He did none of these and kept firing his mouth off, expecting that somehow things would run smoothly if only he could stress the staff out enough. He was, unfortunately, the brother of the owner so I couldn't say anything. He's tempered a little bit, but I suspect it's because fewer people come around. 



Plasticweld said:


> To make it real, a temper tantrum is always good for effect.  Insult the boss and all of your co-workers, tip your desk over.  Steal some stuff on the way out.  This re-assures us that you mean it.  We are after all not that bright as a species



*Scribbles frantically* ... tip... desk... over... insult... co-workers...


----------



## Mistique (Sep 18, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> I would rather gouge my eyes out than work for that company again.
> 
> I dealt with latent sexism, being hit on constantly, a wishy-washy boss who would tell me one week to do something one way then yell at me for doing it that way the next week, a co-worker (who was supposed to be my relief) that was consistently late and never got reprimanded--when I would say something about it I was accused of being racist (my brother was mixed and my childhood babysitters were all black ladies), and an unbelievablely heavy workload (and was told to more or less suck it up when I asked for help).  I had the letter typed up and ready to go for four months before my boss decided to yell at me for something I didn't do in front of a customer.  I have had to deal with a bad work environment for a long time.
> 
> I decided to handle it maturely instead of going off the deep end.  Trust me, I'm sure this got through--loud and clear.



Good for you  you definately deserve better.


----------

